# Gesundheitstipps



## Fie (23. Juli 2010)

Seid gegrüßt!

Gestern war ich mit einem Mädel unterwegs, die eigentlich Marathon läuft und 15 Jahre jünger ist als ich, aber aus gesundheitsbedingten Schädigungen, nun etwas MTB-fährt. War ein entspanntes dahinrollen. So zum Ende hin, bekam ich wieder diese doofen leichten Kopfschmerzen. Ich bin immer ziemlich am Trinken. Sie meinte dann, dass ich durch das viele trinken meine Mineralien wieder rausspülen würde und dadurch auch so  meine Kopfschmerzen entstehen würden. Sie hat fast gar nichts getrunken, aber ich muß einfach trinken! Sie gab mir dann den Tipp, ich solle eine Messerspitze Salz in mein Wasser (Leitungswasser) geben. Sie hat mir das alles ausführlicher erklärt und mir hat das auch alles eingeleuchtet.

Nun meine Frage an euch! Was trinkt ihr und was nehmt ihr so zu euch?

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Juli 2010)

ich trinke beim Sport viel, aber mische immer isotonisch-Getränk-Pulver rein, es sei denn, ich muss an einem Brunnen nachfüllen (während der Tour)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo...

Bei normalen Rollrunden mache ich  das mit der Messerspitze Salz  auch.Zusätzlich mache ich mir auch immer noch eine Prise Zucker in die Trinkflasche/Schorle.

Bei ganz langen Touren habe ich immer eine Trinkflasche mit ISO oder Schorle am Rad und  eine Portion ISO-Pulver im Clipbeutel im Rucksack zum Nachfüllen dabei.Mein  Camelbak mit Wasser befüllt ist dann brav auf dem Rücken.
Das hat sich über die ganzen Jahre hinweg bewährt.

Gruß
OBRADY


----------



## Fie (23. Juli 2010)

Ich habe da einen interessanten Artikel gefunden.

Apfelsaftschorle wird empfhohlen und das habe ich auch in ein paar anderen Beiträgen gelesen, aber, Apfelsaft, auch Schorleform, vertrage ich nicht. Das rumort in mir wie blöde.

http://www.netdoktor.de/Magazin/Fitness-aus-der-Dose-2284.html


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juli 2010)

Da hat das Mädel nicht unrecht.

Auf eine 3 Std. GA Tour verballer ich meist nur nen knappen Liter (es sei denn, es ist extrem heiss), ich fahre fast ausschließlich mit Wasser und nem Löffel (wirklich nur einen) Isopulver und etwas Salz.

Isses etwas anstregender werden es auch mal 1,75 Liter in der Zeit, ist aber eher selten. Dafür trinke ich ansich so pro Tag schon 1,5-2 Liter Wasser.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (24. Juli 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Ich habe da einen interessanten Artikel gefunden.
> 
> Apfelsaftschorle wird empfhohlen und das habe ich auch in ein paar anderen Beiträgen gelesen, aber, Apfelsaft, auch Schorleform, vertrage ich nicht. Das rumort in mir wie blöde.
> 
> http://www.netdoktor.de/Magazin/Fitness-aus-der-Dose-2284.html




Das hab ich auch schon öfter gehört.

Wenn du es nicht verträgst dann versuch doch einfach mal ganz stilles Wasser mit Apfelsaft oder was vergleichbaren zu mixen.
Ich vertrag Saft mit sprudelndem Mineralwasser auch nicht gut.

Meist mische ich mir das fertige stille Wasser+Saft (wie zB. hohes C naturelle- oder das günstigere ausem Rewe) nochmal mit Leitungswasser. 
War bis jetzt immer OK und ich hatte keien Probleme mit Krämpfen oder so.


----------



## Isika (25. Juli 2010)

Bei mir kommt nur Krawa in die Flaschen.

Können deine Kopfschmerzen evtl. von deiner Sitzposition kommen?


----------



## Fie (25. Juli 2010)

Keine Ahnung, woran sollte man das merken?


----------



## Isika (25. Juli 2010)

z.B., dass du dir bei der Haltung einen Nerv klemmst und davon Kopfschmerzen bekommst. Das einklemmen des Nerves musst du nicht unbedingt merken. Nacken-Schulter-Bereich.

Hast du denn öfter diese Kopfschmerzen während der Fahrt?


----------



## Fie (25. Juli 2010)

Während der Fahrt weniger, so eher am Ende einer kleinen Hausrunde.

Und ich denke, ich kann Kopfschmerzen von Kopfschmerzen unterscheiden. Soll heißen, ich habe oft mit Kopfschmerzen zu kämpfen und die beim Biken sind anders. Fühlt sich nach Anstrenungskopfschmerz an. Ich denke mal schon, dass es daran liegen könnte, dass ich zuviel trinke und alles rausschwemme. Ich werde das mal mit dem Salz versuchen. Von Apfelsaft halte ich dennoch Abstand, denn ich habe keine Lust, dass mich dir flotte Lotte unterwegs ereilt


----------



## Elmo66 (25. Juli 2010)

@Fie:

Ueberpruef ruhig auch mal die Sitzposition deines Helmes, vielleicht drückt er
an einer Stelle und dadurch wird der Schmerz ausgelöst

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Juli 2010)

Ausserdem hat der Apfelsaft die unangenehme Eigenschaft, dass er bei großer Hitze schnell sauer wird, z.B. im Schlauch vom Camelbak; igitttttt!!!
Dass man den Mineralienmangel so schnell merken kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln, allerdings hab ich auch keine andere Erklärung für dein Kopfweh. Scheint dir vielleicht die Sonne zu sehr auf die Birne oder du bist überhaupt überhitzt, auch wenn du nicht so schnell unterwegs bist?


----------



## Fie (25. Juli 2010)

Okay,

das mit dem Helm, schließe ich aus, denn sonst wäre das ja immer so und das ist es nicht!

Ich schwitze extrem und könnte dauerhaft mit einem Trinkschlauch intravenös verbunden sein, so durstet es mich. Klar, bei großer Hitze mehr als sonst. Meine kleine Haustrecke, ist zu 70% im Schatten und ich fahre bei großer Hitze eh meist ganz früh am Morgen. 
Ich denke einfach, dass meine Bekannte recht hat, dass ich  zuviel an Mineralien rausschwitze und keine mehr in mich hinein bekomme. Ich kann ja mal solche Isotrinks versuchsweise testen. Es gibt ja auch Volvic mit extrem wenig Apfel drin. Oder war das ein anderes Getränk? Also ich versuch das mit mit der Messerspitze Salz. Kann ja nicht schaden, denn außer Hahnenwasser, trinke ich nichts. 

Ich wiederhole: ich schwitze echt extrem und wenn ich stehen bleib, spüre ich, wie mir der Schweiß, na ihr wißt schon, nach unten läuft..


----------



## Mausoline (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo Fie,
liegts vielleicht auch an unserem Alter? 
Ich hab grad den Tipp erhalten mein Säure-Basen-Verhältnis zu testen, da Übersäuerung Mineralien ausschwemmt, vor allem auch bei viel Sport, und Wasser eingelagert wird - bedeutet auch Gewichtszunahme nicht Abnahme


----------



## Alperer (27. Juli 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich wiederhole: ich schwitze echt extrem und wenn ich stehen bleib, spüre ich, wie mir der Schweiß, na ihr wißt schon, nach unten läuft..




lange stark schwitzen ==> Natriummangel ==> Kopfweh;
Messerspitze Kochsalz ins Wasser ==> Natrium o.k. ==> Kopfweh weg.

So kenn ich das bei langen Touren in großer Hitze. Deshalb habe ich immer so kleine Hoteltütchen mit Salz dabei.

Ansonsten trink ich sehr viel Wasser; Apfelschorle und Isogetränke kommen mir nicht in die Trinkflasche.

Viele Grüße
Alperer


----------



## MelleD (27. Juli 2010)

@Fie
das Volvic mit Apfel drin hat einfach nur viel Zucker drin, aber nicht wirklich Natrium.
Ich tue mir in mein Leitungswasser meistens ne Multi-Tablette (schmeckt dann besser) und ne Mineralientablette rein. Das funzt auch ganz gut. 
Ich krieg auch schnell Kopfschmerzen, gerade auch, wenn ich wenig trinke.
Also immer schön reinkippen.


----------



## michahi (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

das mit den Salz habe ich shon vor vielen Jahren emfpohlen bekommen.
Normalerweise habe ich wenns Warm ist meinen Camelbak mit Wasser 3 l und etwas Iso Zeug oder Apfelsaftschorle verdünnt in der Flasche aus der ich hin und wieder einen Schluck nehme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (27. Juli 2010)

Okay,

ich hatte gestern eine mörderische Tour hinter mir. Allerdings bei viel viel Regen und ich  mir ging es verhältnismäßig gut. Zum Schluß war ich einfach fix und alle und mir war tierisch kalt..
Ich hatte mir so ein Wasser gekauft, auf dem draufstand: für Sport und unterwegs. Ich hatte also gestern kein Kopfweh.


----------



## Twinkie (28. Juli 2010)

leitungswasser ist nicht gleich mineralwasser. der name sagt das schon aus. deshalb kann es auch schon genügen, wenn du wasser aus flaschen in deinen rucksack füllst. dann haste auch nich den süßen geschmack im hals, der mich z.B. nur noch mehr zum trinken animiert und ablenkt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Juli 2010)

Hier im Süden ist das Wasser normalerweise recht mineralhaltig, da es aus den Bergen kommt.


----------



## Twinkie (29. Juli 2010)

achso....hier kommts von kuhwiesen oder ausm wald


----------



## neo-bahamuth (29. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> achso....hier kommts von kuhwiesen oder ausm wald



Nein aber wir cleveren Süddeutschen filtern die guten Mineralien raus bevor wir das Wetter gen Norden lassen  Bei denen kommt dann nur noch Tafelwasser an. Ich verwende immer einen halben Teelöffel Salz pro Liter. Solnage man nicht geschwitzt hat ist es etwas ekelhaft, aber wenn man mal Durst hat total lecker *g*


----------



## Twinkie (29. Juli 2010)

Tafelwasser stimmt genau, denn hier ist es so hart und verkalkt, dass man mitm Schwamm an der Schultafel schreiben kann 

Edit:

Bei uns ist das Leitungswasser wie folgt:

Härtebereich: 2
Gesamthärte: 2,27 mmol/l
pH-Wert: 7,53
Nitrat: < 1,0 mg/l
Fluorid: 0,11 mg/l
Calcium: 81,5 mg/l
Magnesium: 5,41 mg/l
Natrium: 21,8 mg/l

hmmmm.....doch gar nich so natriumarm...hmmmmm *grübel*


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Juli 2010)

18,1° dH; entspricht dem Härtegrad 3

Oberhaching 	                     Grenzwerte
21,3 mg/l Nitrat 	                     50 mg/l
unter 0,10 mg/l Fluorid 	             1,5 mg/l
88,3 mg/l Calcium 	             400 mg/l
24,8 mg/l Magnesium 	             50 mg/l
2,0 mg/l Natrium 	                     200 mg/l
7,46 pH-Wert 	                     6,5 - 9,5

So sieht´s bei uns aus, ganz schön viel Nitrat!


----------



## Fie (29. Juli 2010)

Ihr macht mich ganz meschugge!

Heute mein ersten 50Km geknackt mit salzigem Wasser 
Ging gut und mir geht es gut. ABER, es regnete in Strömen und eigentlich, hätte ich nach Hause den Neckar stromaufwärts schwimmen können, es hätte den gleichen nassen Effekt gehabt. Ich bin sauer auf meine "ach so tolle Regenjacke"...


----------



## Twinkie (29. Juli 2010)

Das ist ja das Ziel....

Wenns richtig Schüttet hilft nur ne Öljacke. Außerdem is nass ja nich so schlimm....solange Du nich frierst?! Ich mag danach die Dusche gerne und dann eingekuschlt auf dem Sofa sitzen und durchwärmen...hach.


----------



## Fie (29. Juli 2010)

Du wirst lachen, ich bin vor gar nicht allzu lange Zeit mit meiner Öljacke gefahren, aber leider mußte ich feststellen, dass sie oben an den Schultern nicht mehr dicht ist und ich mein Fischöl nicht mehr finde...
Aber es muß doch Jacken geben, die dicht halten, oder? Ich fahr einfach zu gerne im strömendem Regen. Den mitleidigen Blicken entgegne ich ein Lächeln und sie zeigen mir den Daumen nach oben. Ich tropf dann halt wirklich so vor mich hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (29. Juli 2010)

Die meisten Jacken sind schon dicht - aber eben zu dicht (in beide Richtungen)! 
Von wegen atmungsaktiv und so. Sobald man etwas sportlicher unterwegs ist, vorallem auch bei diesen Temperaturen, kann mir keiner mehr was von "atmungsaktiv" vorgaukeln. Gore und Konsorten sind eben auch nur Plastiktüten.


----------



## Fie (29. Juli 2010)

Den Eindruck habe ich auch! Und dabei will ich ja nur trocken bleiben und nicht unbedingt frieren...


----------



## Fup (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo Fie,

ich trinke nur Kranburger und habe gar keine Probleme mit Kopfweh, auch nicht, wenn ich große Mengen trinke. Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich bei Tagestouren zwischendurch mal ein Käse- oder Wurstbrot oder Speckknödel esse - da wird dann Salz auch mitgeliefert.

Falls Du Apfelsaft oder Apfelschorle nicht verträgst, kann es auch an einer Fructoseintoleranz liegen. Hast Du bei anderem Obst auch Probleme? Dann bei Isodrinks genau hinschauen, ob dort Fructose enthalten ist und auch Fruchtriegel meiden. 

Bzgl. Regenjacke: Atmungsaktiv ist keine. Mein Tipp: direkt auf die Haut etwas hoch atmungsaktives, so dass die Haut einigermaßen trocken bleibt. Am Besten als Langarm, dann klebt die Regenpelle auch nicht auf der nackten Haut *schüttel*. Nass ist es dann in der Regenjacke trotzdem, aber ich friere dabei nicht.

Viel Spaß beim Trainieren,

Fup


----------



## Mausoline (2. August 2010)

Letzte Woche hab ich Fie noch nen Tipp gegeben, jetzt hats mich voll erwischt. 
Was? 
Es sieht wohl so aus, dass mich die Rückpubertät voll eingeholt hat.
Von Freitag bis Sonntag 2 ganztätige Bergtouren plus Hütten auf- u. abstieg.
Ergebnis: incl. heute 3 Tage Kopfschmerzen und...
ca. 3 kg Gewichtszunahme (Körpergröße 155cm!), geschwollene Augen...
Wenn das so weitergeht


----------



## Twinkie (2. August 2010)

Leg dich gleich zu Gina, die ist heute auch platt


----------



## Vaena (2. August 2010)

Hi,

normalerweise nehm ich nur Leitungswasser, das klappt ganz gut. Falls dann doch was mit in den Camelbak will, dann misch ich Basica rein. Da ist im Gegensatz zu den meisten Isotrinks nämlich mehr oder weniger geschmacksneutral.


----------



## trhaflhow (12. August 2010)

Bei kurzen Ausfahrten (also unter 2h) kommt bei mir 
meist leitungswasser in die trinkflasche. Bei längeren. Ein 
isoirgendwas(das was gerade im Sonderangebot war) in den
camelbag. Danach ein alkoholfreies hefeweissbier. Ist alles 
drin was Dee Körper nach dem Sport braucht und schmeckt
wenigstens. Schneider weiße alkfrei ist mein Favorit. Hab etliche
ausprobiert. 
Viele vergessen dass das trinken nach dem Sport extrem 
wichtig ist


----------



## Fie (16. August 2010)

Ich danke euch vielmals!

Sehr hilfreich alles!


----------



## Mausoline (30. August 2010)

So, jetzt hab ich auch ein Ergebnis > Magnesiummangel
http://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de/magnesium.html
kein Wunder, schwitz wie....bei Anstrengung, krieg bei/nach Anstrengung Kopfschmerzen, hab so schwere Beine beim Laufen/Biken, überall Muskelverspannungen bzw. wie Muskelzerrungen, etc....

Wer hat Erfahrung mit reinen Magnesiumpräparaten, wer kann was empfehlen? 
Produkte auf nicht pflanzlicher Basis werden wohl vom Körper nicht so aufgenommen.
Hat jemand einen Ökotest, ich glaub 2009 wurden Magnesiumpräparate getestet?
Danke euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

